# What is the best appetite suppressant?



## teekah (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello

I am currently 16 st 6 lbs and have hit a wall in my weight loss journey. I am finding that my training is of a good level but I struggle with my diet some days so I was just wondering if anyone can recommend some good appetite suppressants to help my weight loss? Thanks


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Will power, very effective.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

If you manage your diet correctly then you shouldn't really need an appetite suppressant,look at your diet first.


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

Adderall XR

available OTC in some countries

available online in most others

but most definitaly not legal without a prescription :whistling:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

eating high quality meals, full of protein. after 2 cans of tuna, i cba eating anything else, cos its so dry and filling. you should never feel hungry when dieting, only crave flavour and variety Imo


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

EST Suppressor. Hoodia.


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Something like http://proteinpitstop.co.uk/iforce-dexaprine-60-tabs.html is really good and it's a thermogenic so works really well to burn fat. Just make sure you are eating properly aswell, in order to lose and maintain weight loss diet needs to be in check


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Sibutramine; trade names Reduce or Reductil. Available online. Non- stimulant; works a bit like a week Prozac- SSRI-tricks brain into thinking you're full.

Phentermine; trade names include duromine, ionamine, and adipex. One step down from amphetamine- kills appetite (live on an apple a day if you want); def stimulant- one step down from amphetamine.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

As mentioned in the second post. DON'T EAT!


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> Sibutramine; trade names Reduce or Reductil. Available online. Non- stimulant; works a bit like a week Prozac- SSRI-tricks brain into thinking you're full.
> 
> Phentermine; trade names include duromine, ionamine, and adipex. One step down from amphetamine- kills appetite (live on an apple a day if you want); def stimulant- one step down from amphetamine.


can't see these on united pharmacies or allday chemist any legit sites u recommend?


----------



## Biffa_Bacon (Aug 7, 2011)

nowt to add but interested in gen sites to source the above.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Davo said:


> can't see these on united pharmacies or allday chemist any legit sites u recommend?


X2


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

x 3....phentermine....can get some but seems bloody expensive!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL!

Phentermine adverse effects-

Convulsions (seizures)

Fever

Hallucinations

Hostility with urge to attack

Mental or mood changes

Bizarre behavior

Exaggerated sense of well-being

Irregular blood pressure

Severe or persistent light-headedness,fainting or headache

Periods of mania followed by period of depression

Fast or irregular heartbeat

Overactive reflexes

Tremors, trembling or shaking

Panic

Restlessness

Severe nausea, vomiting or diarrhea

Stomach cramps

Weakness

Constipation

Primary pulmonary hypertension

Regurgitant cardiac valvular disease

Pounding in the chest or shortness of breath

Seek medical attention right away if any of these SEVERE side effects occur

Sounds like a great night out to me:thumbup1:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phentermine


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> LOL!
> 
> Phentermine adverse effects-
> 
> ...


I looked it up last nite too lol il still to willpower


----------



## Mantoshka (Jun 11, 2012)

My girlfrend used Dorexal, not sure where she bought from, somewhere online, but worked very well.


----------



## littlesmash (May 10, 2012)

Mantoshka said:


> My girlfrend used Dorexal, not sure where she bought from, somewhere online, but worked very well.


 Do you have any more info on this? Would be much appreciated


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yohimbine?????

easy to find aswell and very well priced.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ecstasy


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Crack or if you cannot source that, then ECA stack.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

methamphetamine.i lost a stone in a weekend many years ago.but you need to dance your t1ts off to drum n bass all weekend


----------

